# Boco do rio



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Probably spelt that wrong but wilded there for a couple of nights in march possibly the best spot ever,looking forward to going back this year but someone on here posted that there were problem's anyone been recently & how was it.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Spent a few nights there last year. A fabulous place to 'wild' as you say. It is , however, in the National Park so camping is not really allowed. While I was there the police did move everybody on (except me because I wasn't at home :lol: ).

I later met a couple who had been moved on and they said the police were extrememly polite and explained the rules re National Park. They then suggested they could park overnight about half a mile away on the hillside, where there was room for several vans, and return to the beach in the morning.

Jed


----------



## tommag (Feb 17, 2010)

Live five minutes from Boca they are still camping there and have only been moved on once in the last month but next day all back but you get more new age travelers now as where they used to go [Branka Beach ] is closed


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

rugbyken said:


> Probably spelt that wrong but wilded there for a couple of nights in march possibly the best spot ever,looking forward to going back this year but someone on here posted that there were problem's anyone been recently & how was it.


Reading your post brought back memories from years gone past.

We have visited Boca many times over the years this pic was taken a good many years ago, I can't remember exactly.










These were taken last time we visited 2007?




























Anybody recognise anybody? It's far to crowded for us these days.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the photo's don , could see when we were there the travellers were unsustainable they were burying thier toilet waste at the side of the road and filtering the stream for drinking water only about 5 of them but they had spread themselves out well,
When we were there a van had parked up the top on a van overlooking the beach wondered why obviously more knowledge than I,


----------



## BillyB666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Great place, thats Jamie in front of his white VW, photo must be 4 or 5 years old now as he has a Portugese registered Hymer 644- top bloke 

Regards

Bri


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We stopped there last summer - and parked exactly in the same spot as the first photo. The white building at the end of the beach is no longer there.

I'll see if I can dig out a photo 

The police are now moving folk on with a threat of a fine if you return. We managed three days


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's a few shots from last June





































Oh for that lovely sunshine again!!


----------

